

Clojure success stories - dodders
http://dev.clojure.org/display/community/Clojure+Success+Stories

======
puredanger
FYI, we maintain a list of Clojure-using companies at
[http://clojure.org/companies](http://clojure.org/companies)

Also, there is a more up to date list of success stories to be found at
[http://cognitect.com/clojure#successstories](http://cognitect.com/clojure#successstories)

We'd be happy to add more companies and stories to either page!

~~~
puredanger
To get either page updated, feel free to email me at alex.miller at
cognitect.com.

------
devin
There are a lot of companies missing from this list.
[http://clojure.org/Companies](http://clojure.org/Companies) is more current.

------
PublicEnemy111
Doesn't Apple use quite a bit of clojure as well? A good chunk of their jobs
ads require clojure experience.

------
pbiggar
I don't think they update that list. It's been over a year since we asked for
CircleCI to be added :(

------
spyc3r
I'm surprised to not see OpenTable on here. Several of their back end services
are written in Clojure.

------
pchristensen
At the top of the page: "Note: This page is no longer maintained."

------
tieTYT
Anyone know what citi and akamai is using this for? Their blurb just describes
their company.

------
erikcw
What's the process for adding additional companies to the list? Create a Jira
ticket?

